# Tuesday weigh in



## kyles (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey I know it isn't Tuesday (it nearly is for me!!!) But I don't have scales at home and I got weighed today. I am 117 kilos, a loss of 2 kilos which is about 4 and a half pounds, doing the happy dance   

Last week my blood pressure was 150 on 105 and I was not allowed to join the exercise classes at the gym. i was sure it was just "white coat syndrome" coz the guy at the gym is scary. The nice lady took it today and it was 145 on 91, so back in the regions of normality. ( I could be wrong about the top number, they were just worried about the bottom one)

I start in earnest this week, my "shape shifters" class starts at work. I can't wait!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 17, 2005)

Good job, Kyles.  You should be very proud of yourself.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## jkath (Jan 17, 2005)

Hooray for you, Kyles!!! That is excellent!

I'm also impressed that at your gym they not only weigh you, 
but also check blood pressure. Very nice!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2005)

Kyles, I'm very proud of you!!!  Congrats!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 17, 2005)

Kyles, what great news!!  Good for you!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 17, 2005)

*kyles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 17, 2005)

Excellent, Kyles! I also do the 'happy dance.'


----------



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

Keep up your water.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2005)

Yay Kyles!

 Barbara


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats!!! Drink that water...soooo good for you!!!!


----------



## middie (Jan 17, 2005)

congrats kyles !! keep up the awesome job


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2005)

215 this morning.  Down 5 pounds this week.

 Barbara


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 18, 2005)

Good for you, Barbara!


----------



## middie (Jan 18, 2005)

174.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2005)

151
one
down
19
to 
go..... :roll:


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

I am so proud of you guys!
Barb - 5 pounds?!!! Wow!

You are all doing an awesome job!

Keep it up, girls!!


----------



## Raine (Jan 18, 2005)

Lost 5.8 lbs last week.
Husband lost 3.8


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2005)

I have not lost any weight, but I did not gain any either.      Now that I am back to work fulltime from the holiday vacations, it is easier to get back on track.  Today, I walked about 1/4 of a mile through the snow at work.  Talk about a workout!!  When I got home I exercised for 25 minutes, roughly equivalent to 1 mile of steady walking.      Tomorrow morning I am going to work on the treadmill for a half an hour in the gym at work.  Luckily, my work lets us workout 3 times a week for 30 minutes each time on the clock as long as we do the equivalent at home.

Congrats to all who have lost weight.  Keep up the exercising!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2005)

272 to 270...thought we were weighing Friday??? It's all good either way!!!


----------



## kyles (Jan 19, 2005)

We originally said Tuesday for weigh-ins, then Friday was better for most people, except me coz I can't weigh at home, only at work. So I posted Tuesday weight in anyway!!!  Sorry for the confusion, it's in my nature to cause as much confusion as possible  :roll:


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> We originally said Tuesday for weigh-ins, then Friday was better for most people, except me coz I can't weigh at home, only at work. So I posted Tuesday weight in anyway!!!  Sorry for the confusion, it's in my nature to cause as much confusion as possible  :roll:



I think either or both days will work.


----------



## amber (Jan 19, 2005)

I read everyone's posts but forgot to add my own on Tuesday.  I weigh the same, 130 lbs., but my goal was to exercise more.  In one weeks time I think I have exercised four of the days.  Today I decided to try and exercise in the morning since thats when I have the most energy.  I think I will write down the days that I work out, just to keep track of how consistent I am.  The first week of exercise (last week) was hard because I was sore for several days. This week I feel alot better, not as sore.  

congrats to everyone for sticking to their goals!


----------



## kyles (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm joining the gym and dreading it! I have never seen any other fat people in the gym, they're all sylphe like and fit and gorgeous. But I know eathing healthily is only half the story so it has to be done. If anyone has any exercise tips or inspiration (or wants to give me a kick up the backside to get me going) feel free!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Kyles... I know you can do it.
I think the first time will be the hardest but, once you're through the
door you'll be fine!

Take some headphones and your favorite CD's!   Pretend that you're riding that exercise bike to the beach or through a park.
And have races with yourself!!


----------



## jkath (Jan 19, 2005)

It's always a good idea to make a friend at the gym and then you two can hold each other responsible for showing up and working out.
It seems like if you talk during work outs, the time flies, and you have a great time


----------



## amber (Jan 19, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> I'm joining the gym and dreading it! I have never seen any other fat people in the gym, they're all sylphe like and fit and gorgeous. But I know eathing healthily is only half the story so it has to be done. If anyone has any exercise tips or inspiration (or wants to give me a kick up the backside to get me going) feel free!!!!



I used to belong to a gym about 5 years ago.  I saw people that were old, young, fat, and trim.  The main thing is, who cares, everyone is there for the same reason.  I made "exercise friends", those that I would see everytime I went to the gym ( and they were old, young, fat, and slim).  

I used to wear some clingy but stretch shorts that were about mid length, and a loose shirt, but as time when by and I gained confindence, I eventually wore a smaller shirt because my stomach slimmed down and I was proud of myself.  I had so much confidence in myself while going to the gym, I was better than some of the guys.  

One thing about gyms is, you have to figure out what time is best for you.  My time was at 5.30 am.  If you go around 3 or so, your gonna hit up with the high school crowd.  If you go at night you might find a group of various ages.  I used to spend two hours at the gym, between working out and then taking time to shower and do the jacuzzi.  It's well worth the two hours!

On edit, dont talk too much during your workout, most of my friends just did the workouts and talked in the locker room, or just a minute in between sets.  Mostly I noticed teens tend to chat more than work out and take up the benches and aerobic machines.  Very annoying to those teens that are reading this!  Oh and wipe the benches down with alcohol please lol.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 19, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> I'm joining the gym and dreading it! I have never seen any other fat people in the gym, they're all sylphe like and fit and gorgeous. But I know eathing healthily is only half the story so it has to be done. If anyone has any exercise tips or inspiration (or wants to give me a kick up the backside to get me going) feel free!!!!



Wear loose fitting clothing that you feel comfortable in.  Also, go buy yourself an outfit to workout in.  Make it seem special.   When I started working out again, I bought myself a new pair of shoes to exercise in.   The main thing is to exercise at your own pace.  I had to stop exercising with one friend because I found myself trying to keep up with her.  Most of all have fun!!  

I exercised today on the treadmill and universal weight machine.  I really enjoyed the exercise and it made me forget about the problems of my world.  I find exercising a huge stress relief.


----------



## kyles (Jan 21, 2005)

You and I are on the same page Sierra Cook, I have found my exercise outfit, and will buy it on pay day! Our gym at work doesn't run to luxuries like spas and saunas I'm afraid, but we are so lucky to have a free gym on the premises. I haven't found a gym buddy, I have suggested it to a couple of larger ladies at work, so hopefully one will decide to join me.

The fitness instructor is designing a program for me, and will incorporate things I can do at home in case I chicken out of the gym!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 21, 2005)

I prefer to workout with another person and the person that I usually ask has not been well motivated to exercise.   So, I went by myself.  Today, I did not exercise in the gym, but walked out in the woods.  It was a beautiful day.  Clear, cold, with a deep blue sky.  I actually got warm and had to peel a layer.   Thank Heaven for long underwear and insulated snowpants.   It's a good thing that I wore regular pants under my snowpants, so I could take the snowpants off.  

Good luck with the execising, kyles.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## amber (Jan 25, 2005)

I still weigh the same, 130.  I exercised yesterday (monday), and today so far this week.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2005)

Down one more pound (now 214) for a total of 6 pounds. 

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Down one more pound (now 214) for a total of 6 pounds.
> 
> Barbara



Congrats!  You're doing great!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks pdswife1.

Yay!  On Fridays we can wear jeans to work (as long as we wear our school t-shirt or sweatshirt).  The only pair that I've been able to wear were a pull-on pair with no pockets.  This morning I decided to try my regular jeans.  I was able to wear them for the first time in months!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Jan 29, 2005)

*Doing good girl!*


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2005)

I really am so proud of you!!!

Hey - have any of you read 
"The Schwartzbein Principal"?
It's a really good book that my mom's doctor friend shared with her some years ago. My mom tried this way of eating, and for the first time in 15 years, was able to lose weight. It was originally a way of eating for Diabetes patients, and they all started shedding pounds. 
It's nutritionally sound, and goes back to the way folks ate 100 years ago. Real butter, lots of fresh produce, good meats, and bypassing processed foods whenever possible. I suggest you take a look if you can find a copy in your local library. 

Okay enough with my commercial.
I am really impressed with the support system in this forum!

Now, can anyone get me to start going back to the gym? It's been 2 months (due to being sick, injured, etc) and I am not too motivated....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2005)

go with me (like that's gonna happen!!!)


----------



## kyles (Jan 31, 2005)

I weighed again today, bye bye to another 2.5 pounds, woo hoo!!!!!! 

Jkath if I can do gym anyone can, next week I have my first gym session, and dreading it. I have started doing an exercise tape at home, and boy was it fun!!! I am so not looking forward to going to the gym, but I know I will feel heaps better when i am doing regular exercise!

I can't wait to see how much weight I can lose by my birthday............June 3rd.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 31, 2005)

I finally got my exercise bike put together and up and running Saturday morning. 

I rode 9 miles on Saturday, 10 on Sunday and just finished doing 11 today!
Think I'll stick with 11 for a few days instead increasing right now.  11 does me in.   I can hardly stand up when I'm done.


----------



## amber (Jan 31, 2005)

I could use some support with my execise!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 31, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I could use some support with my execise!




YOU can do it Amber.   I hate exercise with a passion!!   I don't mind hiking or walking down a beach but, to go to the gym or jogging or even that silly exercise bike up stairs is a pain.   YUCK!  If I can do it YOU CAN!!! 

I know it!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations, ladies! I'm happy that everyone is moving towards their goals!   After you all become supermodels, don't ignore the rest of us, okay!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 31, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I could use some support with my execise!



Think of it as your time to yourself.  When I exercise I think of nothing else, but me.  When I run on the treadmill it is a great stressless time.  I just thing of how wonderful it will be when I am thinner.  You can do it, amber.  

I lost have lost 4 lbs. total.  WooHoo!!  I weighed myself today, because we are having a wellness challenge at work.  We get so many points for every pound that we use and for different types of exercising.  We even get credit for snowshoveling.  1 hour of snowshoveling equals 4.5 miles of walking.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 1, 2005)

I have allways wondered about this:

Why do people buy, and use expensive exercise items like a treadmill, or an exercise bicycle?

Surely, all you need is a halfway decent pair of trainers, a tracksuit or running shorts, and you can get our in the open air and do it. Even WITH snow on the ground. Or a bicycle.

And I am sure that there are plenty of places in the USA where simply going out on the street is NOT an invitation to robbery or rape.

What is the answer please (from those that have them).


----------



## buckytom (Feb 1, 2005)

i hate jogging/running, besides being somewhat strenuous over time on the knees, hips, and back. bicycling can be tough in bad weather, and in-line skating (my fav workout next to swimming) is next to impossible when the ground is wet.
forget bicycling in the city, or make sure your insurance is paid up. the favorite hood ornament on a nyc taxi is a crosshairs.
i have a stationary bike with magnetic resistance so it is quiet and can vary workouts. it is boring, but you can read or watch tv while you get your workout in.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm down to 147!
17 pounds to go.


----------



## htc (Feb 1, 2005)

Darkstream, for me the advantage to a treadmill is it forces me to keep at a faster pace, or risk falling off of the treadmill.  I often go through phases where I will love the treadmill, then others when I will love running outside.  I don't care for running too much (lazy) but love walking. When I am outside, because I like it and am lazy, I tend to stop jogging and start walking. Even though I know I need to keep at the faster pace for a better cardio work out/fat loss  :?


----------



## htc (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh, I also forgot to post...for those of you trying to loose weight, I really encourage you to keep track of your measurements as well as your weight.  Trust me, take it from someone who has been fighting to loose weight for the last year. (slowly creeping to my goal)   

Taking measurements will also keep you motivated. There are times when I don't loose weight but my measurements are down.   Good luck!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2005)

Down 1 more pound.   

Darkstream, I like my Fast Track 2 for a few reasons.  When the weather is really bad, it is hard to walk around here (dirt and gravel road), sometimes by the time I have the time to exercise it is too dark (country--not a lot of light out here), and with my occasional knee problems, the Fast Track 2 allows me to "walk" as long as I want to, since I don't have to pick my feet up so it is no impact.  I really would like to get out walking more.  I used to walk everywhere when I lived in California.  My intention was not for the FT2 to replace regular walking, but rather to go along with it.  At the moment, the only walking I get in is at work!

 Barbara


----------



## Catseye (Feb 1, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> I have allways wondered about this:
> 
> Why do people buy, and use expensive exercise items like a treadmill, or an exercise bicycle?  Surely, all you need is a halfway decent pair of trainers, a tracksuit or running shorts, and you can get our in the open air and do it. Even WITH snow on the ground. Or a bicycle ... What is the answer please.
> 
> ...


----------



## amber (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks PDS and Sierra,  your encouragement helped alot.  I exercised today on the glider machine, did some weights, crunches, and then walked outside for half an hour.  My goal last week was to exercise four times per week, but I ony did three days.  Maybe I'll do it this week.  I'll probably get on the exercise bike tonight.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Thanks PDS and Sierra,  your encouragement helped alot.  I exercised today on the glider machine, did some weights, crunches, and then walked outside for half an hour.  My goal last week was to exercise four times per week, but I ony did three days.  Maybe I'll do it this week.  I'll probably get on the exercise bike tonight.



I'm really starting to like my bike.   I've only done 46 miles so far but, like I told Paul a minute ago... that's 46 more miles than I've done in the past.   I have it placed where I can see and hear the tv perfectly and ride while I'm watching my favorite day time shows.    I'd like to get a treadmill too one of these days ... but, I have to wait until "my ship" comes in.         !

I think it's GREAT Amber that you did so much.  Everyone has to start somewhere.   One step at a time to a healthier YOU!!

I'm really proud of all of us for making the effort.   We're doing GOOD!


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> I have allways wondered about this:
> 
> Why do people buy, and use expensive exercise items like a treadmill, or an exercise bicycle?


It's not so bad. Some days I want to take my treadmill and back over it with a dump truck though. I just turn up the tunes and that helps.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 1, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> I have allways wondered about this:
> 
> Why do people buy, and use expensive exercise items like a treadmill, or an exercise bicycle?
> 
> ...



I use the treadmill that we have in the gym at work.  I also do exercise outside, but somedays just are not conducive to being outside without freezing your butt off or getting buried in a snowstorm.  Plus right now all the streets are choked with snow and it is suicide to walk on the street with the traffic and ice.  We have a very safe community and I exercise alot outside in the good weather months.


----------



## amber (Feb 1, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> amber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I do too PDS, I have my exercise equipment situated so I can see the tv or just listen to music, it helps!  Time goes by fast when your watching tv and not concentrating on the exercise.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so proud of everyone.  You all are doing such a great job.  Keep up the good work and you will see the results that you want.  

Your friend, SC


----------

